# New Modern Arnis book in the works!



## Dan Anderson (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi All,

I'm at it again.  I am working on my latest Modern Arnis book.  This has to do with a thorough look at the basics of the art and will include the cane anyos as well.  Going over my previous books, I noticed they were written for people who had some FMA background.  I had touched on the basics of the art but not in depth.  This one will do so.  

I have done/am still conducting research to show which technique came from which influence.  This is the tricky part but I am finding out some interesting things.  I'll let you know how it goes as I go along but I wanted to give you all a heads up.  all for now.

Yours,
Dan Anderson

PS - Buy the other books!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 30, 2004)

Good Luck Dan.

Sounds like a good idea.

 :asian:


----------



## Mark Lynn (Nov 4, 2004)

Dan

Glad to hear about another book coming out.  I've enjoyed your first two on Modern Arnis.  I picked up a new/used copy of your first book (the American Karate book) at a used book store the other day (haven't had time to go through it yet).

Mark


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 5, 2004)

Don't get lost in all the hair.  BTW, the text is done for the new book.  I am waiting for a couple of taped interviews with Remy Presas to double check my historical data.  It'll be good.

Yours,
Dan


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi SM Dan!  It's great to hear that you're pushing forward with your good work in Modern Arnis, your literary efforts are invaluable to the community. :asian: 

You reference that you will be including some cane anyos.  How many?  Which ones?

You also refer to the book as covering the "basics".  How "basic" will this book be?  Is it more geared toward beginners?  (I know, I know, you want to just answer "buy the book!", but throw me a bone here, Superdan.)

Your e-student,

Dan Bowman.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Flat,

Pretty basic but here's the cool part.  I have done research to see where which basic comes from.  Was it from his grandfather, his father, balintawak, someone else?  Aside from detailing the basics, this is something else I researched.  Unfortunately, RP is gone so I can't ask him but I have been going over taped interviews (Joe Rebello's and others as well), have asked old timers among other things and have unearthed a bit of this and that which will fascinate the general reader.  Email me privately and I'll tell you more.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Darkmoon (Nov 10, 2004)

Great! I look forword to reading it.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi all - book update,
The text portion is 99% done.  I am waiting for one more taped interview and a couple people to get back in touch with me on some technical questions.  In it has history of the development of Modern Arnis _in Remy Presas' own words_.  I have gotten taped interviews from various sources and they tell the development of Modern Arnis back inthe PI.  Appendix A has an essay on the Spanish influence on FMA and Appendix B is a compilation of various handwritten seminar notes from my first encounters with RP.  The book is overall looking good and I am ready to shoot the photos.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 25, 2004)

Update: I'm done with 30 pages of the book as well as the three appendix sections as well. It's looking good, folks. 

Chapters are: 
Forward 
Introduction 
Technical Origins Of Modern Arnis 
Modern Arnis In The New Millenium 
Lesson 1. Striking 
Lesson 2. Basic Defense 
Lesson 3. Stances & Body Shifting 
Lesson 4. MA-80 Blocking Form 
Lesson 5. Block-Check-Counter 
Lesson 6. Disarms Against Strikes 1-12 
Lesson 7. Basic Double Cane - The Single Sinawali 
Lesson 8. Classical Arnis Styles part 1 
Lesson 9. Basic Flow Exercises 
Lesson 10. Intermediate Double Cane - Sinawali & Redonda 
Lesson 11. Classical Arnsi Styles part 2 
Lesson 12. Cane Anyos 1-4 
Lesson 13. Blade Applications Of Anyos 1-4 
Core Concepts Stressed To Me By Remy Presas 
"Pure" Modern Arnis? 
After Word 
Appendix A - The Spanish Influence On Filipino Martial Arts 
Appendix B - EarlySeminar Notes 
Appendix C - MA-80 Rank Requirements for the first two levels 

Yours, 
Dan Anderson


----------



## DragonMind (Dec 14, 2004)

Any guesstimate on when it will be available?
--------------------------
Barry McConnell


----------



## Dan Anderson (Dec 14, 2004)

Should be done by the end of the year.  I'm on page 112 and still have three chapters to shoot.  Could have that done by tomorrow night.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 14, 2004)

Dan,
  Don't skimp on the photos this time.  

Seriously, looking forward to seeing it.

Bob.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Dec 23, 2004)

*Yeehah!!!*  Darn near done!!!  Roughly 200 pages and lots of pictures for Bob to look at.  Should have it wrapped up by the beginning of the new year.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 25, 2004)

I like pictures.   So, how many MA books does this make for ya?


----------



## Dan Anderson (Dec 25, 2004)

El Bobby,

This will make 7:
  American Freestyle Karate: A Guide To Sparring (the hair book)
  Fighting Tactics & Strategies (the bald book)
  De-Fanging The Snake: A Guide To Modern Arnis Disarms
  Advanced Modern Arnis: A Road To Mastery
  Mano Y Mano: The Weaponless Fighting Applications Of Modern Arnis
  Trankada: The Ties That Bind (locking & tapi-tapi)
  Modern Arnis, The Art Within Your Art: The Book Of Basics (working title)

Damn, that's a lot of work...but fun work.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jan 2, 2005)

DONE!!!
The pdf file is at 212 pages including covers.  I hope to get that up on the website in the next week available for download.  I should have the black and white hard copy version off to the printers within this week which means I might have them in my hot little hands by February.
artyon: 

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jan 8, 2005)

Early Review of New Modern Arnis Book 
Hi All, 

I thought I'd share with you an early review of the upcoming Modern Arnis book. It will be up on my website for purchase in 5 days. 

*MODERN ARNIS: The Art Within Your Art - The Book Of Basics is the fifth book in the Modern Arnis encyclopedia series and is the most comprehensive book ever to be written on the fundamentals of Modern Arnis. No other book has detailed the origins of Modern Arnis as developed by Grand Master Remy Presas. With over 200 pages and 1,100 photos, this book covers such topics as: striking, basic defense, stances & body shifting, flow exercises, cane anyos (forms) 1-4, classical arnis styles, and much, much more. 

"I have known Professor Anderson for almost 4 years now and have been training with him off and on for the same amount of time. From day one, his insight into the art of Modern Arnis has always impressed me; it's almost like being around Professor Presas himself. I had the pleasure of helping him with his first couple books on the subject and was excited when I received a copy of his new one in the mail the other day. What can I say WOW!!! 

The first four books Dan has produced have been top notch and get better by the volume. The Art Within Your Art continues this flow and is by far the best of the bunch. Even though Anderson calls this The Book of Basics, the way the information is presented though words and images makes me feel like I'm reading a book for grandmasters. 

There are so many cool things about this book I would love to share, but I will only share one; you will have to buy the book to get the others. One of the things that make this book special is Appendix B. Professor Anderson has included a copy of 15 pages from his own handwritten notes taken when he was training with Professor Presas. You will not find that in any other martial arts book. 

I suggest adding this book to your library, no matter what level of training you are at. There is something for everyone." 

Mish Handwerker 
Chief Instructor 
Handwerker Ryukyu Kempo 
Vancouver, Washington USA  * 

Yours, 
Dan Anderson


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jan 14, 2005)

It is out folks!!!  Click on the link http://www.danandersonkarate.com/store/arnis_bk5.html
and check it out.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jan 20, 2005)

Error Report!  I used some interview data from Joe Rebelo's taped interview and in the book I misspelled his name.  Joe Rebe_ll_o is actually Joe Rebe_l_o, one "L."  

Joe.  Thanks for bringing it to my attention and I'll change it for the next printing (which may be pretty soon considering how fast the first edition is selling).

The interview material in the first section of the book is incredible!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 20, 2005)

Let us know when you have hard copies available!   

Paul


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jan 20, 2005)

I am supposed to have some in my paws in 9 days according to my printer.
Yours,
Dan


----------



## Dan Anderson (Feb 4, 2005)

Due to a printer's error, the book will be delayed by a week to 10 days.  I apologise VERY much to those of you who have purchased the book and are patiently waiting for your copy.  I received the books today and saw that material I had deleted due to threatened legal action had not been deleted.  I'll keep you all posted as to whent he correct versions are printed up.  The download versions _is _ the correct one.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 4, 2005)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> saw that material I had deleted due to threatened legal action had not been deleted.



Care to elaborate? What in MA is copyrighted?


----------



## Dan Anderson (Feb 4, 2005)

Care to elaborate?  Not online I don't.  I'll answer any personal mail inquiries.

Yours,
Dan


----------



## Dan Anderson (Feb 4, 2005)

One clarification here (under the heading of _whoops_):

That legal action was going to be taken was_*implied*_, not actually threatened.  I used the wrong word.  There is a huge difference between actually being threatened with legal action and it being hinted at.  

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 5, 2005)

Got your email, Dan.

Good luck on the book!!!

Harold


----------



## Dan Anderson (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi y'all,

The correctd version of the book is finally done and in my hands.  Those who have made preorders, the book is in the mail right as I type.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## GAB (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi Dan, I got the order off I am looking forward to getting them...Take care, nice talking to you...

Regards, Gary


----------

